# The Liturgy of Saint John Chrysostom



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

I was listening to Rachmaninov's Litrugy and was wondering what you thought about it...
To me it is one of the most beautiful choral works ever composed.

Do you like it? 
Could you share with me any in depth analysis or thoughts on this sacred piece?

This version is particularly beautiful for me, as it's very sombre...


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Do you prefer it over the All-Night Vigil?


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

Honestly, yes. It's not as soothing as the Liturgy for me.


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

I have never heard of this, but I just tried some samples and it seems beautiful. I have ordered a copy form Amazon. Thank you!


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

You're very welcome ! I'm happy that you've taken such an interest


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

To be honest, I'm not too familiar with the work. I do believe, however, that Rachmaninov's All Night Vigil is 1. the most beautiful pieces of choral music, 2. one of the most "perfect" pieces of music (not one thing I would change) and 3. Rachmaninov's masterpiece.

Though from what I've heard of the Liturgy, it sounds much more sombre than the Vigil. Is that the case?


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I also rate the Vigil very highly, I have always liked the Liturgy but have not listened to it in some time. I'll do that soon and return with more thoughtful comments.

I have the performance of the St Petersburg Chamber Choir under Nikolai Korniev.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Mitchell said:


> I have the performance of the St Petersburg Chamber Choir under Nikolai Korniev.


EDIT: I see I misread your post.

By the way, in addition to the Vespers and Liturgy, Rachmaninov's songs are also worth hearing. What a great composer for the voice!


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Tchaikovsky's version of the Liturgy is also very beautiful, one of his greatest "unknown" works. Russian and slavic sacred music definitely needs more exposure in the west, very influential on John Tavener who converted to Russian orthodox.


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you quack for that piece of information! I will look into it 
I see that the All Night Vigil is somewhat more popular than the Liturgy, but I believe that they are nonetheless both beautiful works. I especially want to talk about the Liturgy because it is slightly less known than the Vespers or Songs. 
I think it would also be interesting to open a topic about his operas too. Rachmaninov's orchestral and vocal works are more obscure than his works for piano. 
I hope one day there will be more Eastern works in the West. Most of my friends just laugh and think it is just Russian and therefore too complicated and not nearly as beautiful as Western works. It's sad...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Another composer who produced a version of the Liturgy was Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov,it is worth your time.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Another version that surprises many....by Tchaikovsky ! They're all gorgeous, like so much of Russian choral music; don't even start me on Grechaninov, Sviridov etc.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you very much for introducing me to this! I've listened to the Rachmaninoff and Tchaikovsky versions, they were both surprisingly good!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

With Rachmaninov's choral works I advise to try Bulgarian choirs as well: They have the deepest basses of the universe.


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

Is there such a recording with a Bulgarian choir ?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

This recording for example has the deepest depth of bass singing

or this one:


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you ! I will look into this it sounds wonderful !


----------

